# Help ID-ing a Carp Species?!?!?!?!



## BearJohnson (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been told it is a "Grass Carp"...

Anybody know it's real name? Genus? Links to more info?

More carp pics here:
http://onesixthdepot.com/Fishin.html

Thanks for lookin!

Bear Johnson


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Common Name--- Grass Carp, White Amur

It is a species of carp native to Siberia and northern China. The name White Amur derives from the Amur river, where the species is believed to originate

Kingdom: Animalia 
Phylum: Chordata
Class: Actinopterygii
Order: Cypriniformes
Family: Cyprinidae (yelp really big minnow)
Subfamily: Cyprininae
Genus: Ctenopharyngodon
Species: C. idella


----------



## BearJohnson (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks fishslime!

Now I gotta find out WHY THERE IS NO STATE RECORD "Grass Carp" on the lists...

Bear


----------



## BearJohnson (Sep 30, 2007)

Mr. Tom Cross sent me this email...



> The grass carp/white amur is not listed or recognized by the State Record Fish Committee because the Ohio Division of Wildlife does not want to encourage the taking of these fish, especially from state lakes and ponds where white amurs are stocked by the Division of Wildlife to control weed growth. Thereby we do not list the species.
> 
> Good fishing,
> Tom Cross
> Chair., Ohio State Record Fish Committee


I think this is BULL****!

IF the species exists (and is not endangered) there should be a reckognised state record.

Shall we bombard the Ohio State Record Fish Committee with emails requesting a catagory for this noble and hard fighting fish?

I call upon ALL Ohio Carpers - lets get it on!

Bear Johnson


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

Works For Me It Is A Fish It Should Be On The List.
And They Do Put Up A Fight.

Moose


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

it should not be on the list! it shouldnt even be hear!!! but they do pull like crazy, and i love to catch them as long as they are not in a river!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree 100% with the reasoning of the ODNR to NOT recognize state records of this species. The grass carp/white amur is an introduced species stocked into our waters when vegetation control is needed. In most of such cases it is posted that white amurs may not be kept. I do believe that recognizing record catches of this species would lead to many anglers illegally taking grass carp from posted bodies of water. These fish are here to do a job, and they help to improve fisheries overall. These fish are genetically altered in the hatcheries to be made sterile, so no natural reproduction occurs in our waters. It costs the ODNR money, (coming from our license fees etc.), to stock these fish, and I don't want to see more of that money go towards replacing grass carp taken from poachers thinking they hooked a record fish. I have faith in the ODNR that they now what they are doing, and I think this should be left alone.

John


----------



## BearJohnson (Sep 30, 2007)

jojopro said:


> These fish are genetically altered in the hatcheries to be made sterile, so no natural reproduction occurs in our waters.


THAT explains why I have not seen any "little ones"...

JoJoPro - The lake I fish in (Lake Pioneer) is FULL of these fish... There is little to NO vegitation - I jig the bottom and NEVER snag weeds. As far as I have seen so far there is NO frog population here. The locals want them (Amurs) ALL dead so the lilly pads will return and thus the bass, crappie, & perch will get bigger. I get evil looks when I live release the Amurs. I have no info on other waters, just this lake... I still think - if it swims in Ohio waters - it should be a reckognized species.

Bear


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd like to see them listed as a record also...I understand them wanting to protect the ones that are stocked for weed control but there are plenty of them in other bodies of water where they are not intended to be. Heck, the ohio river contains plenty of wild reproducing grass carp. I have seen multiple grassies in Erie, The GMR, the Ohio River, East Fork, Caesars Creek, and Rocky fork to name a few.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I really don't know how too feel about having a record
for them.Not given a lot of thought to it really but what
Jojopro says is true,the DNR dosen't want the ones they
stocked harvested and to claim a record the fish has to
be killed or at least transported and I'm confident that
no BIG grass carp would survive any lengthy transport
even if you had the means.I don't know,other states
do have grass carp records,would be nice to be able
to distinguish the species from the common carp for
documentation purposes.


Carpn-Whats the deal with this claimed 47lb common shot 
in Erie?I've seen the photo and have to say the weight is
questionable if the fish is 38in long,must have some serious
girth which I couldn't really see in the photo from the way 
its being held?Has this been verified as the new bow record?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know any more than you Payara, the weight is questionable to me also but apparently the scales don't lie. It has been verified as a new record. A better photo would have been nice. I always hate it when I see a crappy photo of a awesome fish. At least take a good photo if you killed the dang thing. Heck its one of the largest fish records in Ohio and ya can't take the time to respect the fish with a good photo?....anyways....
As far as the grassies, there are plenty of areas that people can't deer hunt but yet there is a deer record. In the public lakes where grassies are stocked for weed control they usually post signs saying that their harvest is prohibited. That should be enough. I've never heard of anyone trying to keep one and getting caught but I'm sure there are a few that get caught and taken home just because its the biggest fish they have ever caught in their lives. I guess it sn't that big of a deal and the record would most likely come out of someones farm pond where no one else can fish but it would be neat to see what the record would end up being. I wouldn't be suprised if someone drug a 80# fish out of a farm pond somewhere.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up Carpn.

You also bring up another point with the grass carp.
The species can (and dose) literally reach weights of 60lb+ 
in a 1/4 acre pond.If there were a record for them,there
would probably be so many submitted that the record
would probably change several times a year,certainly
with bow records.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Not to be a complete smart arse but if they can't be successfully transported using the "proper means," how'd they get halfway around the world?



PAYARA said:


> I really don't know how too feel about having a record
> for them.Not given a lot of thought to it really but what
> Jojopro says is true,the DNR dosen't want the ones they
> stocked harvested and to claim a record the fish has to
> ...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Well,I suppose the fish was transported at a manageable 
size?Fry or fingerlings or perhaps even eggs?The grass carp 
is an extremely fragile fish,worlds apart from the common 
carp when it comes to dealing with even the slightest 
stress that accompany capture.


----------

